# Haul on Craigslist and just had to share



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

So I answered this craigslist ad that had some pics of hand chisels and such. The correspondence was a little formal and I figured it was walk in, hand over cash and walk out. Turns out the guy was quite nice and had some good stuff for sale. If I'm wrong in any descriptions below, please correct me. I'm posting these to hopefully get some feedback on the proper use of some of the ones I'm not so familiar with. That and I'm crowing a little bit.

First up is a set of Marples mortise chisels. I've been looking for a set and these just happened to come to me. See! If you send out positive energy the universe answers with positive energy. I just gave you the gist of the book "The Secret". Along with that is rather large drawknife.









Next up are some hand carvers from Japan. Not so heavy duty but probably usable. Can someone fill me in on the ones to the left? I'm guessing either for turning or hand carving for bowls or other concave shapes. The long one without a handle is a Stanley (forget the number).









Here are a couple of corner chisels and I'm guessing a tenon (1/4") chisel?









Up next is a complete set of Sorby light mortising chisels. I think technically they are called sash chisels. I'm considering them either heavy bench chisels or light mortsing. Am I in the ballpark?









These round tip chisels have no markings. Are these strictly for turning or?









Here's a set of Japanese shaving chisels. I'm looking forward to using these at some point.









A couple of flat bottom spoke shaves and this teeny tiny plane with some extra blades.









Couple of marking gauges.









Not pictures is an egg beater hand drill and a egg beater shoulder drill. I also picked up a handful of pipe clamps, a large DMT diamond stone, handfull of Japanese water stones of various sizes and grits and a few other fixtures. It was a good day.

Like I said, if I'm wrong on anything, please let me know. My GF has been very supportive of my Craigslist addiction but I've done quite well.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice group of tools you picked up there. Of course it doesn't really get you any bragging rights unless you can tell us some ridiculously low price you paid for the whole lot.


----------



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

I was avoiding the price, but for the lot, plus a couple of mallets I forgot to mention, it was $244.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that, that price will serve you very well. Great buy.


----------



## Tbolt (May 2, 2013)

I think you got them for a great price. I think the Japanese chisels would cost more than that. Nice score !!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, if you had said $100, I would have said "you suck". But I still think you made a good deal.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah. The price….

It's not the 10 dollar miracle price, but considering your haul, you did extraordinarily well. What beautiful chisels! And so many, with a variety that covers most bases… Spoke shaves… Awesome marking gauges, and that little plane.

You would have done alright at four times that price. I'm sure you'll try this out: find comparable new tools on the web and price them. Tally that up, then compare to your bottom line here. My friend, you did very well, and the tools are so worth having. Not just some random power tool for a good price (which is nice too) but very nice chisels.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

The two corner chisels and the sash chisels more than justify the price. Add on the Japanese chisels and your way ahead of the game, everything else is just frosting on the cake. You definitely did well.

Edit, by shoulder drill do you mean breast drill?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You did well EricTY, congratulations.


----------



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks all.

Old Fart, I suppose. Here are a couple more pics. It looks like an egg beater drill but the butt end is like the end of a crutch. Not sure if it's for the shoulder or breast (or even forehead?). I've seen a guy use his forehead on the drill so he can eye up "square" to the workpiece.

The Garrett Wade square isn't so square. I think he dropped it. I need to either pop it back square or figure something else out.

I forgot there was also a couple of saw blade clamps and tooth setting (not sure how well it will work or even how to use it yet!).

It was an all or nothing deal so I took it!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea, its a breast drill, but you lean into it with your shoulder. It's looks like a older Millers Falls, since the chuck is an old style. You can look here:
http://oldtoolheaven.com/breast_drills/breast_drill.htm
I prefer them over power drills. The one you have has two speeds, you should be able to release the main gear and move it to the second bushing.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd say "you suck!!". The Marples mortise chisels are easily worth $100 and I just sold a set of Sorby firmer chisels for $150, so I'd say you got your money's worth just on those. Depending on the maker, the japanese chisels could easily be worth more than the $244 you paid. I don't know what that "forked" chisel is. I've never seen one of those, but I'd sure like to know what it is.


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that "forked" chisel is another mortise chisel. I believe it's a Japanese double mortise chisel. Cuts twice the holes in half the time. I have never seen one in person though, just pictures, but there is at least one on eBay right now with a $100 price tag.

Overall I think you got a great deal on this haul.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

very nice tools


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

So jealous, nice haul!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, I'll say it :You SUCK
Translation - extremely envious of the score.

Enjoy!


----------



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments. I'm impressed especially with mreety's comments. Very insightful…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

you suck but very sweet score.

The japanese chisels are called "slicks" used for timber framing. One might cost as much as the total you paid.

The Sorby turning tools are anywhere up to 100 each after taxes.

All and all, you stole them.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I will give you 250 for the six J chisels. Great buy there on all of your tools.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

well done, now you'll have to make a wagon to put them in.


----------

